
Massacre - rahuldottech
http://www.cnd.org/June4th/massacre.html
======
corodra
You know, we always see the tank guy when it comes to the Tiananmen Square
massacre. Almost makes the whole thing seem like it was a "peaceful" ordeal.
But we never see the massacre images. Seeing these pictures, the massacre part
really starts to have meaning.

~~~
indemnity
The picture of what was left after a tank drove over someone is sickening.

------
pray4URenemies
Just look at the HongKong redit thread, the very same happening now, but
labeled as suicides :

[https://www.reddit.com/r/HongKong/comments/dgo0z1/full_page_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/HongKong/comments/dgo0z1/full_page_ad_taken_out_on_apple_daily_today/)

------
NPMaxwell
These appear to be pictures from the violent suppression of the Tiananmen
Square protests in 1989.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1989_Tiananmen_Square_protests](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1989_Tiananmen_Square_protests)

------
liquidify
Over the years, I have seen that there are a lot more images than this. I wish
all of them could be gathered in one location

------
blzrdnofreespch
Very powerful images. Let’s hope Hong Kong doesn’t meet the same fate.

~~~
philippeback
I bet they will.

~~~
anonu
We live in a different time. News travels faster than ever before. Everyone
has a camera on them.

Surely that is a mitigating factor if a powerful government intends on
committing a crime.... With more people watching live, than ever before.

~~~
enriquto
...tell that to the yazidi. You think they didnt't all have smartphones while
they were being massacred and enslaved a couple years ago?

~~~
anonu
Your point is starkly true and very sad. There is a big difference in both
societies. HK is a wealthy area and fairly tech advanced, so many people have
cellphones. I think the yazidis live in under served areas from a
tech/internet perspective. Somehow I'm hoping that makes a difference.

~~~
enriquto
my point was that the yazidis _had_ smartphones, and there is plenty of
footage. It has not become mainstream for some reason.

Heck, TODAY, the army of a nato member is slaughtering civilians in northern
Syria in plain sight. There's ample footage of the killings and it is horrific
(e.g. tanks marching over people, including women). It gets systematically
banned from the main social sites.

------
enriquto
offtopic, but these graphic documents could be best preserved as png files
instead of gif (or even jpeg).

Edit: also, given the low-resolution of these old images they could be
displayed inline, all on a single page withe caption for each. There are some
extremely powerful images here. But maybe seeing them all at once would be too
much to bear.

~~~
rahuldottech
I think the point of not having them displayed inline is so that someone who
visits the site not knowing what it's about isn't forced to see the graphic
stuff if they don't want too.

------
chuckgreenman
[https://archive.is/8SPxK](https://archive.is/8SPxK)

------
aaron695
This is a historic item for those who didn't see it first time it came out.

The photos were interesting because they were to explicit for the normal
media, so it was a kinda important step to uncensored reporting via the
internet.

From it's source -

<!-- M.H. Yao. pictures digitized in 1992 and 1993. HTML written 6/28/95 -->

------
yourbandsucks
Breaking news?

------
nickthemagicman
What amount of government repression does it take for the citizens to revolt?

~~~
jbattle
Eyeball all the red in the Result column on this page. It's an unscientific
method for sure but it would give me pause as a potential revolutionary. Of
course the ccp arguably arose as a peasant revolt so there's that

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_peasant_revolts](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_peasant_revolts)

